# John Petrucci on the 'roids???



## dudewtf (May 4, 2009)

Jesus Christ this man is HUGE! 


Is he taking steroids?? God damn...I would hate to get into a band arguement with him. "THIS RIFF IS STAYING WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT!" *FLEX FLEX*


----------



## Carrion (May 4, 2009)

That's quite the beard too.


----------



## Adam (May 4, 2009)




----------



## drmosh (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


>



lol


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2009)

Nicely done, Adam.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 4, 2009)

There was a photoshoot that Zakk Wylde did a few years back where it looked like Zakk was on roids, or he had his arms photoshopped up to make them look bigger, I can't find it after a cursory glance on google


----------



## Petef2007 (May 4, 2009)

He looks SOO out of place next to poor little Myung now


----------



## Origins (May 4, 2009)

The guitar looks like a toy on the second picture


----------



## Leec (May 4, 2009)

I doubt he's on 'roids. The man is so disciplined, I bet he spends a lot of time working out intensely.


----------



## Anthony (May 4, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## AgentWalrus (May 4, 2009)

without a doubt NOT on steroids. have you ever seen a man on roids that was so undefined?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 4, 2009)

Does anyone else think he looks silly?


----------



## Uncle Remus (May 4, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Does anyone else think he looks silly?


 
I think he looks great


----------



## Origins (May 4, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Does anyone else think he looks silly?



He looks american 

Kidding apart, he looks better than in 94


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 4, 2009)

AgentWalrus said:


> without a doubt NOT on steroids. have you ever seen a man on roids that was so undefined?



Yes loads of them. Roids don't automatically rip you, diuretics usually cover that.


----------



## Origins (May 4, 2009)

dudewtf said:


> Jesus Christ this man is HUGE!
> 
> 
> Is he taking steroids?? God damn...I would hate to get into a band arguement with him. "THIS RIFF IS STAYING WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT!" *FLEX FLEX*



"L´ORÉAL, Because YOU worth it"


----------



## Anton (May 4, 2009)

That's big? he just works out here and there...thing is most guitarists are skinny or fat...so he looks "huge" but he's far from that...Nice beard though


----------



## ohio_eric (May 4, 2009)

The upside is that picture is with a seven.


----------



## DomitianX (May 4, 2009)

He's not on roids. Working out, protein powder and creatine will get you that big. Just lift a few days a week and you can be that big. He's not really all that big in the grand scheme of weight lifters.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 4, 2009)

yea, hes not HUGE like some are saying, hes just healthy and works out from the looks of it


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 4, 2009)

He needs to trim down that beard a little.

He don't look like he's on roids, just looks like he's be working out some.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 4, 2009)

As if some twat actually neg repped me for that


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 4, 2009)

ohio_eric said:


> The upside is that picture is with a seven.



looks like a 6 on him though.


----------



## GazPots (May 4, 2009)

Disappointed he decided to have his guitar on his crotch instead of at his chin as per usual.


----------



## liamh (May 4, 2009)

Petrucci is the perfect example of what a man should be.
He's ripped
He's bearded
He's a monster guitarist
He's a humble, nice guy
Hail petrooch


----------



## Triple-J (May 4, 2009)

The beard is damn mighty but I don't think the change is such a surprise when you take into consideration his age. 
As an older guy he's probably realised he was getting man boobs so he decided to get off his ass and sort himself out. 

I thought it was funny when George Lynch had a similar transformation in the early 00's he went from looking like a member of a Duran Duran tribute group to looking like he ate actually Duran Duran and their instruments too!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, the logic is simple. 
He becomes a legandary guitarist --> He makes money --> Gets Arnold to coach him --> Becomes a stud.


----------



## Petef2007 (May 4, 2009)

Its definatly a step up from Emotrucci

.......we do not speak of Emotrucci


----------



## liamh (May 4, 2009)

Lolol..
Go on here:DiMarzio.com
Go on humbuckers, and click on the d-sonic..
John petrucci looks like a bearded pete wentz


----------



## auxioluck (May 4, 2009)

.....I think I see needle marks on his biceps....


----------



## Mr Incredible (May 4, 2009)

Anton said:


> That's big? he just works out here and there...thing is most guitarists are skinny or fat...so he looks "huge" but he's far from that...Nice beard though



Anyone have any idea how big he is (i.e., height, weight)? It seems like most of these guys are pretty small. I remember thinking Billy Sheehan was tall and then I found out he's 6'1" and Eric Martin is tiny.


----------



## kung_fu (May 4, 2009)

Looks like the cover of a biker themed romance novel


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 4, 2009)

Beartrucci


----------



## Colbear (May 4, 2009)

If you've ever read any of his interviews or watched rock discipline you know that he's an incredibly disciplined guitarist. When he decided to start working out I guarantee that his discipline and work ethic carried over, resulting in the bear we see now.


----------



## st2012 (May 4, 2009)

Exactly what I was thinking. If he applies himself half as much to diet and exercise as he does to music then he could easily get that big. He's been growing for a few years now as well, it's not like he blew up over the span of a couple months. He's not on the juice.


----------



## S-O (May 4, 2009)

Hacks.


----------



## Æxitosus (May 4, 2009)

this is one of the more random threads I have seen...it doesn't look like hes on steroids, maybe he's been working out a lot though

and I think he would look better with short hair


----------



## willybman (May 4, 2009)

Æxitosus;1493309 said:


> this is one of the more random threads I have seen...it doesn't look like hes on steroids, maybe he's been working out a lot though
> 
> and I think he would look better with short hair



agreed


----------



## soliloquy (May 4, 2009)

i highly doubt he is on roids. a while ago, i read in a magazine that most of his time is actually spent in the gym now. that is, if he isnt recording or touring. and apparently he is at the gym more often than play guitar or practice or jam or something...

and zakk isn't of roids. his built is like that. first, he is very broad shouldered, so he looks much bigger than he actually is. second, whenever he works out, he focuses just on his shoulders, back, and legs. his shoulders get that cut very easily...

someone i wont be surprised was on roids is this guy






at his age....you have to wonder...


----------



## WillingWell (May 5, 2009)

nah, i wouldn't suspect lynch of being on roids. he's not crazy huge and doesn't have a giganto head. people throw around roid accusations like they're opinions or something nowadays.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 5, 2009)

Petef2007 said:


> He looks SOO out of place next to poor little Myung now



haha, except Myung is a ninja and would probably still be able to kill JP before he realised it. Either way you wouldn't want to take on that band... 



Adam said:


>


----------



## Cadavuh (May 5, 2009)

Petef2007 said:


> He looks SOO out of place next to poor little Myung now




holy shit!


----------



## DDDorian (May 5, 2009)

progmetaldan said:


> haha, except Myung is a ninja and would probably still be able to kill JP before he realised it. Either way you wouldn't want to take on that band...



You're not wrong:



> His mysterious persona was emphasized when, at a show in Germany, he tackled Dream Theater singer James LaBrie, much to the confusion and amazement of both the audience and the rest of the band; this move later became known as the "Myung Tackle." It would later be revealed in the band's biography Lifting Shadows that he was dared to do it with "a couple hundred dollars and nobody thought that he would do it."








I so wish there was video footage


----------



## progmetaldan (May 5, 2009)

^ Yeah, that was hilarious! I'm surprised he didn't at least take his bass off first, that woulda hurt! Must've been a happy day for him anyway. And I'm pretty sure he really is a ninja... At least I've heard he is/was also quite involved in Martial Arts, not sure what exactly though...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 5, 2009)

Maybe he wants to eat all the pokemons.


----------



## Clydefrog (May 5, 2009)




----------



## schecter007 (May 5, 2009)

Leec said:


> I doubt he's on 'roids. The man is so disciplined, I bet he spends a lot of time working out intensely.



dude... do you no anything about steroids? you have to work twice as hard when your on gear to get the size. you dont inject it or swallow it n just get massive, all the testosterone does is repair the torn muscle quicker than normal. it takes ALOT of effort to get size.


----------



## drmosh (May 5, 2009)

Both lynch and petrucci have been working out for years. When I saw DT 7 or 8 years ago petrucci was already pretty damn big, and lynch has been talking about his workouts on his webpage for at least the same amount of time


----------



## Deadfall (May 5, 2009)

I think Broderick would still whip his ass lol.But yeah he seems to be hitting the gym a bit.Nothing wrong with that hell.You know he doesent really play as fast as he can because children die-the ocean tides heave and such.lol.


----------



## Koshchei (May 5, 2009)

Origins said:


>



Those look like roid zits on his arms to me. It could just be poor hygiene though.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2009)

Clydefrog said:


>


----------



## Harry (May 5, 2009)

st2012 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. If he applies himself half as much to diet and exercise as he does to music then he could easily get that big. He's been growing for a few years now as well, it's not like he blew up over the span of a couple months. He's not on the juice.



Apparently he's an avid biker (push bike) IIRC from what I read a while ago, in an interview I think, so the man must spent quite a lot of his non playing time with fitness in general, not just body building.


----------



## Nick (May 5, 2009)

i like how people assume that if you take steroids you instantly become ripped as fuck


----------



## ChaNce (May 5, 2009)

My guess with George Lynch (and the toxic twins, Steven Tyler and Joe Perry) is that he is using HGH or something similar. Unless you have been living under a rock, HGH is the "not so secret" secret of the rich and famous, especially in California. You might recall a scandal a few years ago when a ton of R&B and rap artists (Mary J. Blidge, 50 Cent, etc) were all connected to an HGH distributor in LA, known to supply musicians and actors. 

It isn't so much the size that HGH helps with (it does, but because your body repairs quickly, allowing you to work out more and better), it's what it does to your skin and overall body health. Once you get to your late 30's early 40's, your body stops making growth hormone at the same level it did when you were younger. HGH helps replace that, keeping your skin smooth and healthy, amongst other things. 

When you see a GL or Joe Perry looking like a 45 or 50 year old head on a 25 year old body, it is most likely HGH. 

Steroids are a sledgehammer; HGH is a laser scalpel. Based on my discussions with doctors and other health specialists, I believe that most 35+ yo's in America and Western Europe will be on some sort of HGH regiment within the next 20 years, like taking aspirin for heart health. HGH is harmless if not abused, and can work wonders for people on the downside of their prime. 

BTW, if you are interested in a different view on steroids, you should watch this movie:

Bigger Stronger Faster

It is a fascinating documentary about the explosion of steroid use in America in the late 80s, combined with a sober analysis of the real effects of steroids. Put it this way, the director makes a pretty compelling case that most of what the public knows about steroids is inaccurate at best, outright distortion at worst.


----------



## yingmin (May 5, 2009)

Petef2007 said:


> He looks SOO out of place next to poor little Myung now


Myung's Asian Beard Envy must be out of control.


----------



## jaredowty (May 5, 2009)

dudewtf said:


>



Did anyone else notice how unusually low Petrucci's strap is in that pic?


----------



## darbdavys (May 5, 2009)

jaredowty said:


> Did anyone else notice how unusually low Petrucci's strap is in that pic?


He has to look cool, y'know


----------



## Arctodus (May 5, 2009)

Playing guitar and working out don't really go hand in hand.  You always expect the skinny kid. Looked better when he wasn't pumped up. But hey his lifestyle choice.
Damn he makes even that 7 look like a toy. Looks like a buff jesus or something


----------



## jamesboyd (May 5, 2009)

Definately not roids from looking at that pic, go to any local gym and you'll see at least a couple of dudes bigger than that.

Lynch would be the one that was taking something out of those two, simply because of his age/quality of muscle.

Greg puciato was pretty impressive a couple of years back, realy big and cut (relatively speaking)


----------



## Anthony (May 5, 2009)

Nick said:


> i like how people assume that if you take steroids you instantly become ripped as fuck



I also love how when someone is big, they assume it's roids. I find it funny both ways


----------



## dudewtf (May 5, 2009)

Its interesting to see how Petrucci seems to master whatever he decides to do. 

He decides to play guitar...turns into a master.

He decides to work out...he gets great results (and to many, his results are pretty much fitness mastery. Lots of people want to get that size and have no clue how to get there)


Hes not taking roids...I think someone injected him with a big dose of "success" immediately after his escape from the womb.

I play guitar and I become...average

I work out and I become...average

Guitar mastery and fitness mastery...or really any kind of mastery for that matter always seems like a big "mystery". I mean you "know" what needs to be done to reach such high levels of success but it still always feel like "fuck...where am I on this path?" 

John Petrucci just goes...oh yeah...Im going to do...uhm...THIS. 
*BING*
Hes a master.


It has to be his discipline. That is probably the key element in mastering or achieving any type of success in anything. Discipline and a diagnosis of being OCD to stay disciplined/committed lol.

I'd like to sit and talk to Petrucci about his overall life mindset. Sure would be an interesting conversation. There is much to learn from that man other then just guitar methinks.


----------



## jamesboyd (May 5, 2009)

good points ^

I quess you could take comfort in the fact that both are lifelong endeavors,
and even someone like petrucci (who may or may not be genetically gifted in both areas) has put in a lot of effort/pressure over a long time 

If you were a fly on the wall during all the countless chicken and rice meals, metronome flubs/tedium etc it would put things in perspective.

I quess technical competency on an instrument, and being in shape/buff are two prime examples of discipline in action though


----------



## Bobo (May 5, 2009)

AgentWalrus said:


> without a doubt NOT on steroids. have you ever seen a man on roids that was so undefined?



Yep. Used to work our with a guy like that.

And lol to Adam's evolution of Petrucci


----------



## ryzorzen (May 5, 2009)

haha i always mentioned how ridiculously ripped he looked whilst ripping up the guitar. probably hauls a bowflex in the tour bus lol


----------



## groph (May 5, 2009)

jaredowty said:


> Did anyone else notice how unusually low Petrucci's strap is in that pic?


 

Well, roids shrink your nads, and those jeans are pretty tight.


----------



## awesomeaustin (May 6, 2009)

Origins said:


> "L´ORÉAL, Because YOU worth it"



 thats the funniest part of the pic!


----------



## RazorPlarx (May 6, 2009)

soliloquy said:


> i highly doubt he is on roids. a while ago, i read in a magazine that most of his time is actually spent in the gym now. that is, if he isnt recording or touring. and apparently he is at the gym more often than play guitar or practice or jam or something...
> 
> and zakk isn't of roids. his built is like that. first, he is very broad shouldered, so he looks much bigger than he actually is. second, whenever he works out, he focuses just on his shoulders, back, and legs. his shoulders get that cut very easily...
> 
> ...




no. when def leppard came out to Aus late last year, they looked hot! they had obviously been workin out for the tour; and they aint exactly young either


----------

